# iPad mini connectivity with 7d



## captainkanji (Nov 24, 2012)

Just got the lightning to USB cable for my iPad mini and it works fantastic with my 7d. I can quickly get photos on the mini while waiting in the hotel lobby. Just plug it in and do a half shutter to turn the camera on and the iPad will automatically start loading thumbnails. Just select the pics you want. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought those cables could only connect to a USB host (like a PC) or is it something a bit different to the standard one?


----------



## brianleighty (Nov 25, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> I thought those cables could only connect to a USB host (like a PC) or is it something a bit different to the standard one?


I believe this is a specific cable by apple that is designed for this. This might eventually justify me getting an iPad as if this works well then I could use at weddings during the formals to ensure everyone's looking and in focus. It's very hard to gauge on a 3" screen. I'd be interested to hear how well this works in live shooting environment as I wouldn't want to be waiting forever for the picture to load up on the iPad.


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 25, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > I thought those cables could only connect to a USB host (like a PC) or is it something a bit different to the standard one?
> ...


Thanks Brian, having a further look I see it now. I hadn't heard of the iPad Mini and misread it as iPod Mini and wondered how they got USB host with just a cable.

ETA - Seeing you don't have an iPad the following might be worth checking out, it allows liveview shooting on some Android tablets. My Droid phone doesn't have USB host so I haven't tried it out myself:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller&hl=en


----------



## captainkanji (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been using it for 2 days now at a Dr. Who convention. It's worked flawlessly on my 7d. I've been shooting RAW plus JPEG and uploading the jpegs to the iPad mini. From there it's super easy to post to Facebook. The iPad mini is basically an iPad 2 so it should work with them. I've been using my friends laptop to save the images to my portable drive. It's a Dell so the screen is horrible. I'll PP the images when I get home. I'm surprised at how quickly I could get my pics online. ;D


----------



## captainkanji (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh. The cable is $30 at Fry's. It's only about 4 inches long. I hear there are apps that let you have some control of the camera with a tablet, I'll have to investigate.


----------



## MicleArons (Nov 26, 2012)

iPad Mini is coming, have you got one for playing games and movies. If so, you may found it only surpports MP4, MOV, M4V formats as well as ...





iPad Mini Replacement Parts


----------

